# Custom Rom's With Great Battery Life For A Fascinate?



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

I have tried quite a few of the roms out there and have not come across one that gives my Fascinate decent battery life. Running stock I can get at least 24 hours, with moderate useage, 48 with minimal usage. The ones I have tried have sucked the life out of the battery, 7 hours max with NO usage. I have tried the following ROM's:

JT's Vanilla GB versions 7 and 8 (love them, want them)
Cyanogen 7.1 (loved it but also gave me a SoD [any one else have this?] a lot)
MIUI (was ok)
Espresso (not sure with one, was a nightly build too many problems)
tried some custom kernels only with no success either

All of these had about the same result. Am I chasing the white what here? I want a custom to get rid of the bloatware and to reduce some lag as well as some other features, but not at the expense of battery life. It is afterall a phone.

Suggestions, ideas? I realize this varies and I might have to keep trying, but I have two small children so freetime is limited.


----------



## andschwa (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm very curious as to how to how you were getting 24 hour life on stock. With moderate usage starting at 9am, my phone would be dead by 3pm. I have to charge all day. It's a bit better with CM7 and the Glitch kernel, but I haven't run any tests.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

That's basically how it was out of the box. I have all auto syncing turned off, gps off, and wifi off. The only thing that runs is 3G data. Nothing else other than apps and general stuff on it. So you can imagine my shock when I got 7 hours max with a custom ROM. Are any of the BML ROM's better than the MTD Roms as far as battery?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Im running pool party, (MTD) battery life is pretty good with it.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

andschwa said:


> I'm very curious as to how to how you were getting 24 hour life on stock. With moderate usage starting at 9am, my phone would be dead by 3pm. I have to charge all day. It's a bit better with CM7 and the Glitch kernel, but I haven't run any tests.


I was wondering that myself....

Did he ever have it turned on?? lol


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

You could try making sure nothing is running, sync, wifi, and data are off, and downclock and under volt the cpu when not in use. Maybe add an extended battery. I personally haven't done tons of comparing between roms even half a day more of battery wouldn't get me to go back to a tw rom


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> I was wondering that myself....
> 
> Did he ever have it turned on?? lol


I just have it in my pocket all day. I don't always have access to a charger so battery life is a must.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

awedel said:


> I just have it in my pocket all day. I don't always have access to a charger so battery life is a must.


I bought the Epic Touch 4g (sgs2) battery(1800 mah) from amazon for a little over $23.00 and it works great!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

The 1800 is good if you want to keep the phone the stock size/keep your case. If that's not an issue going 2400 or up would be a good choice


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not after a new phone, just a better ROM.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

awedel said:


> I'm not after a new phone, just a better ROM.


Im talking about a battery.( not a phone) ....... The battery is originally for the sgs 2 (Epic 4g Touch) its a direct replacement.

And no one said anything about a new phone

Like i said pool party works great...

Just trying to help you out


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

My fault. I misunderstood.

Btw, I took the phone off the charger at 7:30 this morning and at 6 pm I have 75% battery left. I want a custom rom that does this.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you giving these roms a couple weeks to see what the long-term life is? I've come to realize it takes about that long to find out, especially if you battery calibrate


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

Not, I didn't. I gave it a few days. It takes that long after a battery stats wipe?


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

hey guys just stumbled upon this battery on Amazon it's 2000mAH that uses the OEM Battery door. what do you guys think?

http://www.amazon.com/CHICHITEC-2x2000mAh-Fascinate-Captivate-SPH-D710/dp/B005Z3B1EQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322512272&sr=8-1


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

From my experience (somebody keep me honest if I'm wrong) to find our what a rom's actual battery life will be, flash, wipe stats, a couple good charging/discharging periods, and then a couple days of your average use will give the best idea.
I've almost always had great battery life for a day or two after a stats wipe, followed by a 'bottoming out', then an actual real-world battery cycle.


----------



## alaindesjardins (Sep 19, 2011)

I know what you mean... I took screen caps of when my phone was fresh out of the box and with light usage I got 1 day 23 hours until i reached 5% battery. But as soon as I started loading things on there, my battery life even on stock went to average about 18 hours lasting.

On custom roms though, it will last me the day but I have to recharge every night. Even when I just leave it on my night stand at full battery, when I wake up in the morning I'm at 60% by the morning (8 hours sleep).

All I can say is i noticed that every app tends to run something in the background and thats what eats my battery life. I tried to reduce the unwanted apps from my phone, and apps that I barely use (skype for example) and noticed I am getting better battery life.


----------



## rrockstar.kidd (Sep 1, 2011)

I am @ 15 hours usage no charge with 46% left stock battery custom rom another good thing to do with twroms well the gb Tom anyway you go under >settings>wifi>advanced and turn wifi sleep policy to when screen off saves bunches on battery

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

